
Google Fiber is now in 3,000 apartment complexes - jg2009
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/28/google-fiber-is-now-in-3000-apartment-complexes/
======
wil421
Where? The only places that have been “wired” near me are brand new condo or
apartment complexes. Wired meaning they are setup but I haven’t heard of
anyone getting actual service yet.

Anyone in Atlanta actually have Google Fiber yet in or outside midtown?

